

Ask HN: Review my first affiliate page attempt - JFitzDela

Hello again, HN. In my ever-expanding quest to make a living online, I decided to give an affiliate page a shot for some passive income (based on a product I actually do use and believe in).<p>The products are electronic cigarettes, and the page is an overview (with affiliate links, of course) to three of the top brands.<p>The address is: http://whichecigarettefor.me/ (http://whichecigarette.com also redirects to the first address)<p>I'm looking for thoughts on:<p>- SEO efficacy<p>- Presentation of the info (I know it's a bit text-heavy)<p>- Ideas on how to get the word out without being ridiculously spammy...<p>- Anything else you've got: suggestions, criticisms, etc.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
codeslush
I once registered a domain for ecigs - didn't do anything with it and I let it
expire. As of now, it's still available. It might do better for long-tail
searches. howdoecigswork.com -- a question that almost anyone interested will
wonder about.

~~~
JFitzDela
I'll look into buying it and redirecting with a bit more info about ecigs,
themselves. Thanks!

------
sagacity
Site (page) looks good to me.

> SEO efficacy

I have just one questions: how are you going to get a 1-page site to rank for
popular keywords.

> Ideas on how to get the word out without being ridiculously spammy

Perhaps, (meaningful) participation in forums (related to health, lifestyle,
environment etc.) that allow sigs in posts?

~~~
JFitzDela
Thanks for your thoughts!

I had not thought of the issue of it being a 1 page site (I'm fairly new to
the SEO world) -- I'll add a page for each product with more details, photos,
videos, etc. as a start. I'll also start looking for forums that I could
participate in.

Thanks again!

------
iworkforthem
Make the headings easy to scan through, most readers dun not read in details,
just the headlines. Also, in the pricing table, recommend them a plan. And
give them incentives to take action now.

------
JFitzDela
Clickable: <http://whichecigarettefor.me/>

------
nolite
no success advice.. just watch what you do to advertise. Those adwords
asswipes banned me for life on the first offense

~~~
JFitzDela
Wow... Sorry to hear it. What was the specific issue? Surely not that it's an
affiliate site in general?

~~~
nolite
No,specifically, the affiliate target site violated their landing page
policies (Good luck trying to get more clear details than that from them). I
managed to contact them and they agreed to remove my violation if I changed
the page at the offending URL. I repeatedly insisted that I was just
advertising as an affiliate, and didn't control the actual site, therefore
couldn't "change" it to fit their policies.. I could only stop advertising it
on Adwords and on their platform. Removing it from Adwords wasn't enough
though for them.. I had to actually take down a site I didn't own in order for
them to be satisfied. So its not explicitly stated, but only advertise for
sites you control. (No, it wasn't porn or anything illegal either)

Google, F*#@ you. Seriously.

~~~
sagacity
Not too sure here, but I think they have a strong 'anti tobacco' policy -
perhaps, that's the root cause of the troubles you faced.

------
ddemchuk
the ecig niche, unless you're going completely longtail, is very blackhat. if
you're just learning seo, its not a good niche to find results with unless you
pick up on advanced tactics quickly.

also, a single page affiliate site will be very hard to rank for anything. add
content and make it into a real site.

~~~
JFitzDela
Excellent suggestions. I'll definitely be adding more content, and I
appreciate the advice regarding the niche itself.

